# Step by step How to catch a Polar Bear



## davo2530 (Jul 9, 2016)

Items needed: Open can of peas

                     Ice Auger 

step 1      Drill hole in ice

step 2      place peas around hole.

step 3     wait until Polar Bear stops to take a pea

step 4     kick him in the ice hole


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 9, 2016)

Oldie, but goodie!!! Best results when read as if you had an eastern European accent.


----------



## joe black (Jul 9, 2016)

Really, REALLY OLD, but still very funny.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Brings back memories.  Yes it is old. I still remember the bartender who told me that joke. I was barely old enough to drink legally and he is now deceased.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 16, 2016)

I like this shot, oh how cute. Don't kid yourself, that bear is poised to pounce at a seal breaking for air. From that posture it could be airborne in one second or less.













7318497.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Jul 16, 2016


----------

